# Any Poets You'd Recommend?



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

So, I'd like to read some more poetry. I read some of Emily Dickinson, Sylvia Plath, Rumi, and Friedrich Nietzsche. I admit, I'm a dilettante when it comes to poems. So, does anyone have some recommendations?


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Byron (terrific stuff, full of energy and rhythm)
Browning (dramatic monologues)
Shelley
Coleridge ("Rime of the Ancient Mariner", "Kubla Khan")
Donne
Dryden

(Stay away from Keats & Wordsworth, who are dull.)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd also add Eliot's "Waste Land"

and

James Elroy Flecker.
Here are "The Gates of Damascus": http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/the-gates-of-damascus/


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

Can I recommend french poets? If so :

Baudelaire
Rimbaud
Verlaine
Mallarmé

Intense stuff.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

paradise lost-john milton
any thing by kahlil gibran
shakespears- the sonata's
any thing by henry van ****


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Tennyson. Whitman. Ginsberg.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Alexander Pushkin



Vinniebob said:


> any thing by kahlil gibran


"Yesterday we obeyed kings and bent our necks to emperors. Today we kneel only to truth."
Got this quote upon finishing Deus Ex.


----------



## AmalyaIvy (Mar 12, 2015)

Derek Walcott, W. B. Yeats, Robert Frost, Gwendolyn Brooks, Khalil Gibran, Anna Akhmatova, Ted Hughes, William Blake, Shakespeare, Shelley 

If you liked Plath, you might find poets like Kamala Das, Edna St. Vincent Millay interesting.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Allen Ginsberg, William Blake, Arthur Rimbaud, Jim Carroll, Jim Morrison, Lou Reed...


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Jane Austen, Roald Dahl, Carol Ann Duffy, Joanna Newsom, Lewis Carroll, Regina Spektor...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

William Blake, Edgar Allen Poe and H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Rimbaud and Baudelaire do it for me.

Especially Baudelaire and his ability to make nasty things romantic.

EDIT: it's a bit more enjoyable if you can read it in its original french


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Karl Pilkington is quite the wordsmith. For instance:

_If moths had eyes, would they be happier? 
How do they know they're not dead? 
Cavemen huntin for food 
But not before they style the hair, on their head 
What would last longer in dinosaur times? 
A blindman didn't stand a chance 
Not with all them rocks about 
I'd rather be a blind moth! _


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Edgar Allan Poe and William Butler Yeats


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> So, I'd like to read some more poetry. I read some of Emily Dickinson, Sylvia Plath, Rumi, and Friedrich Nietzsche. I admit, I'm a dilettante when it comes to poems. So, does anyone have some recommendations?


I'm a newbie myself to poetry but that's Rumi there in my sig. I also recommend Robert Frost and T.S. Eliot.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Hafez
Kobayashi Issa
Rainer Maria Rilke
Federico Garcia Lorca
Fernando Pessoa (especially as FP-himself and Ricardo Reis, though maybe you'd like Alberto Caeiro as well)
Anna Akhmatova
Giacomo Leopardi
Yevgeny Yevtushenko
William Carlos Williams
Claude Esteban
Mary Oliver
Shuntaro Tanikawa
Dean Young
Linda Pastan
Franz Wright
Stanley Kunitz

Seconding Kahlil Gibran, Yeats, and Poe. It would be interesting to read Hughes' poems alongside Plath's.

I went on a poetry binge in college and collected poems I came across and liked in a blog. Explains the long list I was able to keep track of :tongue: I'd be happy to share particular ones to you, if you'd like.


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

e.e. cummings, for this poem in particular:



the Cambridge ladies who live in furnished souls 
are unbeautiful and have comfortable minds 
(also, with the church's protestant blessings 
daughters, unscented shapeless spirited) 
they believe in Christ and Longfellow, both dead, 
are invariably interested in so many things - 
at the present writing one still finds 
delighted fingers knitting for the is it Poles? 
perhaps. While permanent faces coyly bandy 
scandal of Mrs. N and Professor D 
. . . the Cambridge ladies do not care, above 
Cambridge if sometimes in its box of 
sky lavender and cornerless, the 
moon rattles like a fragment of angry candy


I totally got this and it is probably why to this day I can't be a "church lady."


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Constantine Cavafy, Vladimir Mayakofsky.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Laze said:


> Karl Pilkington is quite the wordsmith. For instance:
> 
> _If moths had eyes, would they be happier?
> How do they know they're not dead?
> ...


Karl Pilkington is a genius though. It isn't fair to compare him to John Keats etc. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IM6jkJOCF2U


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Victor Hugo. Baudelaire. I find Voltaire to be a poet of his kind. But I'm French. When people tell me I'm fluent, and I'd like to understand Shakespeare, and I can't, I know I'm not, but from what I grab, there is poetry to him, human truth. Poe from the little I know willl be one of my faves forever, it's beyond the words. A few things by Keats I like. I really need to know the language better to picture it like I can do it in my first language. Words are merely the translation of pictures to me. Their meaning is even more essential when you think that way.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

W. B. Yeats


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Pablo Neruda has a very interesting way with words unlike those I've yet seen.
Some others I like: Alexander Blok, Marina Tsvetaeva, Rainer Maria Rilke.

I've flipped through dozens more, but many are common names. ^ Read some Yeats last week.


----------



## Gifford Maxim (May 9, 2013)

Fyodor Tyutchev, goodness yes.


* *





Silentium
By Fyodor Tyutchev

Speak not, lie hidden, and concealthe way you dream, the things you feel.
Deep in your spirit let them rise
akin to stars in crystal skies
that set before the night is blurred:
delight in them and speak no word.
How can a heart expression find?
How should another know your mind?
Will he discern what quickens you?
A thought once uttered is untrue.
Dimmed is the fountainhead when stirred:
drink at the source and speak no word.
Live in your inner self alone
within your soul a world has grown,
the magic of veiled thoughts that might
be blinded by the outer light,
drowned in the noise of day, unheard...
take in their song and speak no word.

<3


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's some performance poetry by Rachel McKibbens. I find her work incredibly powerful. Such a shame so few people have heard of her.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

https://www.asu.edu/pipercwcenter/h...hive/v1_3_2000/current/new-writing/price.html


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

AmalyaIvy said:


> If you liked Plath, you might find poets like Kamala Das, Edna St. Vincent Millay interesting.


Late to quote your post, but thanks for the recs! I adore Plath's work; she was the one who inspired me to write my own stuff. <3 Daddy is a belter.

Rudyard Kipling's - 'If' also stirs such emotion in me.


----------

